# Who is your favorite Former Buck?



## DHarris34Phan

*








Kareem Abdul-Jabbar









Oscar Robertson









Sidney Moncrief









Big Dog Glenn Robinson









Ray Allen *​
***Special Thanks to the Dallas Mavericks Forum**
Mavericks Forum<----LINK!*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I can't really vote for the 1st 3 because I have never seen them play but I would go with Big Dog between him and Allen.


----------



## white360

Would have to take Kareem but Moncrief is on a close second.


----------



## Tersk

Hey, give the Mavs forum some credit 

I chose O-Rob, but if its only players I';ve seen play, then Ray Allen


----------



## Kunlun

I really liked Ray Allen when he was here. I think he's gotten worse in Seattle, but when he was here he was almost unstoppable in that fast paced offense.


----------



## flamethrower42

Mavs Dude said:


> I can't really vote for the 1st 3 because I have never seen them play but I would go with Big Dog between him and Allen.



To bad you never saw The Man play.

Couldn't get the image of Jabbar to display.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Here we go Flame! Thanks for posting!​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Not that he's the best player on the list, but I've always been a fan of Ray Allen. There is just something about his game that I really like, and it kind of seems like he does it under the radar. He puts up good numbers, gets into the allstar games and stuff like that, but he isn't one of the big names in the league.


----------



## G-Force

It would be Moncrief or Marcus (spelling?) Johnson. I was a Bucks fan growing up the seventies and eighties in Wisconsin. 

G-Force


----------



## SpursFan16

Ray Allen,, what a champ.


----------



## RPGMan

1 - Kareem - He's a bruin and a laker so us people in LA gotta love him. And one of the most dominant ever. Best shot ever.

2 - Moncrief - Just a shutdown man. One of my favs growing up.

3 - Big O - never saw him play, just putting him here for respect. He also went through a lot of crap when he was playing at Cincy.


----------



## Nimreitz

Where's Jack Sikma and Frank Brickowski???????


----------



## cmd34

As a grateful laker fan I'd have to say Kareem... :worship:

but Big O was one of the most underrated superstars in all of sports.


----------

